# PSA Harbor Freight Jack Stand Recall



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I am not sure how anyone can use these with a Tesla, but I have a set for other vehicles and I thought others here might too. Here is the recall info:


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

This is why good jack stands have a peg in addition to the lever.

I May have some of these. I always thought they were a little dicey.


----------

